# My laptop speakers sound to low



## OoSuperGameRoO (Feb 15, 2013)

How can I make my Gateway NE56R31u speakers louder, I remember when I first got it they where louder than what they sound now, is there anything I can do to make them louder and fix it.


----------



## Khaoz123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Did you try turning your PC volume up?


----------



## OoSuperGameRoO (Feb 15, 2013)

Yes but they are still low


----------



## OoSuperGameRoO (Feb 15, 2013)

Its all the way up to 100% volume but I can her the volume low, the room has to be real quiet to hear it good enough


----------



## Khaoz123 (Aug 1, 2013)

The speakers probably pooped out


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

There should be another audio icon (eg) _Realtek_ etc, in the task bar next to the clock. It may be a hidden icon. Or in the *Control Panel.* Opening this audio control panel you can put a check box in *Speaker Fill*. You also have _sound effects_ and _room correction_ etc.


----------

